# Blemished Yeti



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Going to Austin tomorrow and I've heard that the yeti factory sells coolers that might be a little deformed for cheaper. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure, but wouldn't be surprised. Igloo does the same thing in Brookshire. Only open during the week though... You may want to give them a call.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I had a blem yeti for a few years until it was stolen. Worked just as the full priced ones did. It had a red X on bottom of yeti.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Moved to East Austin a little while back.

http://goo.gl/maps/RnBZD


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the all the info. Friend is looking for some for his boat and wants to check there before he pays full $.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.yeticoolers.com/pages/Contact-Information.html


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Not as cheap as they use to be, only 20% off you can get that through Austin Kayak on a brand new one shipped to your door for free. If you find out something different let us know, I just called last week that's when I was told 20% only.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://impactnews.com/austin-metro/southwest-austin/yeti-coolers-llc/


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

D2 said:


> Not as cheap as they use to be, only 20%. If you find out something different let us know, I just called last week that's when I was told 20% only.


Correct! I was just quoted 20% discount. warehouse is closed rest of today & maybe early next week due to computer glitch. Call before going.

Yeti 512-394-9384


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I had a class with one of their accountants and he said they have already outgrown their new location and are going to expand again.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeti is off of Hidalgo and Allen St off of 7th. The key is to find a "blemished cooler with a Seadek on it. These coolers are perfectly fine and were destined for a retail store. The problem is that when Yeti was applying the logo on the lid, they messed it up and had to cover it with a Seadek and can't sell it as "new," so they sell it as a blemished cooler. I've bought two there like this, one is in Alaska right now and the other is here in Texas and both are just fine.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

*FYI*

I literally just sent my 75q Tundra in.
It is white with a light grey SeaDek.
They received it yesterday.



SwayOveride said:


> Yeti is off of Hidalgo and Allen St off of 7th. The key is to find a "blemished cooler with a Seadek on it. These coolers are perfectly fine and were destined for a retail store. The problem is that when Yeti was applying the logo on the lid, they messed it up and had to cover it with a Seadek and can't sell it as "new," so they sell it as a blemished cooler. I've bought two there like this, one is in Alaska right now and the other is here in Texas and both are just fine.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> I literally just sent my 75q Tundra in.
> It is white with a light grey SeaDek.
> They received it yesterday.


I can't prove it but I do believe they sell some of the coolers that are returned to them. If you ever go, you will see some of the coolers in the blemished section with every sticker known to man and some of them look just beat to hell like they have been used for a year or two and then sent back to yeti for a warped lid or something. The blemished ones I bought were brand new with seadeks and everything was still in the plastic with all the merchandising stickers and new brochures, etc... Most of these coolers are just fine, but you have to be really picky when looking at them. Some may have just a scratch, some may have a warped lid, some may have a seadek with a wrong logo under it. Before you buy, just look at them carefully with the full understanding that they come with no warranty. They gave me a free hat and a few stickers when I bought mine.


----------

